# New Substrate in the market



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hello, have you guys seen the new substrate for planted aquariums in the store? i work at a local store in northern va. and we just got a shipment that has this "gravel-like" substrate that comes like eco complete with water that has beneficial bacteria in it. i FORGOT to write the name down so i will find that for tomorrow or something but is spensive, 7 bucks more than eco complete! anyone tried anything like what i described?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've not heard of it yet. Post the name when you get a chance.

-Dave


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

ActiveFlora  http://www.activflora.com/


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i like the floracor black. i looks real, the gravel size are a mixture but its very well balance like the real stuff.


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

Heterotrophic Bacteria are not the beneficial bacteria that process ammonia into nitrates. The fact that they say "contains Heterotrophic Bacteria for instant cycling" is cause for concern


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

DGalt said:


> Heterotrophic Bacteria are not the beneficial bacteria that process ammonia into nitrates. The fact that they say "contains Heterotrophic Bacteria for instant cycling" is cause for concern


Some species of heterotrophic bacteria can oxidize or reduce nitrogenous compounds directly to nitrites (NO2), nitrate (NO3), or other forms of nitrogen (as NO or N2). This is much more likely to happen in the laboratory, under ideal conditions, than in actual practice. In the aquarium, as in nature, an organic, nitrogen rich, food source is constantly being produced and is readily available for these bacteria to utilize. Heterotrophic bacteria have little or no need to resort to utilizing ammonia as their source of nitrogen.

This ability of heterotrophic bacteria to utilize ammonia has led to the erroneous belief that they are as effective as true nitrifying bacteria in establishing the nitrogen cycle. These bacteria, however, generally cannot utilize nitrites. Experimental data has shown that up to one million times more (103 - 106) of these heterotrophic 'nitrifers' are required to perform a comparable level of ammonia conversion that is attained by true autotrophic nitrifiers. When using heterotrophic 'nitrifiers', the nitrogen cycle in the aquarium basically follows the same course as when no bacteria are added and the system cycles naturally.

so its basically a marketing ploy...


----------

